# anchor point adjustment



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

one of the many, many parts of the FORM. in the beginning, i just kept the same anchor point over & over, and i guess that helped building the form. but, i have found, because of this great forum, that i can adjust my poi by adjusting my anchor point. i usually start out at lip corner or under the ear, depending on which anchor point i'm using, then adjust accordingly. too high, drop it some, just a little will do. too low, raise it some, again, just a little will do. just a little thing that has helped me. hope it helps others as well. now, to work on frame hold, release, etc.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s excellent advice Thanks for sharing


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> That's excellent advice Thanks for sharing


thank you mr. tag. i've found that moving forward or back does it too, if you don't want to change your anchor point.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is a perfect example of we never know who benefits from what we say or do. I’m sure this post is helping with learning anchor points.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I usually shoot with a solid anchor and was doing really well. I recently started shooting semi butterfly with a 46" draw and I'm having a tough time with my floating anchor. My windage is usually pretty good, but having trouble with a consistent elevation. I can be dead on for a couple of shots, then one really low or high and the opposite on the next. I guess I just have to shoot enough to get the muscle memory.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

StringSlap said:


> I usually shoot with a solid anchor and was doing really well. I recently started shooting semi butterfly with a 46" draw and I'm having a tough time with my floating anchor. My windage is usually pretty good, but having trouble with a consistent elevation. I can be dead on for a couple of shots, then one really low or high and the opposite on the next. I guess I just have to shoot enough to get the muscle memory.


Do you touch the bands to your cheek. I lightly touch the bands to my cheek and use that as an anchor point when shooting semi-butterfly. When you find the right spot touch your cheek in that spot with your finger nail (push kind of hard). You will be able to remember that anchor for the next few shots. It will quickly become second nature to anchor the bands very lightly against your cheek.


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for posting this Hoggy. You inspired me to give this a try. Until today I've been keeping a constant anchor and holding under the target based on the distance. I've gradually increased the speed on my bands and I was to the point that I was holding 6 or 7 inches under 33 ft. That was fine on larger targets but wasn't working so well for me on my 3 and 4cm spinners. After reading this I finally committed to trying some new anchors. It took a little bit to dial it in but I finally got a good anchor worked out and shot 8/10 on a 4cm. Which is my best to date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Scrat said:


> Thanks for posting this Hoggy. You inspired me to give this a try. Until today I've been keeping a constant anchor and holding under the target based on the distance. I've gradually increased the speed on my bands and I was to the point that I was holding 6 or 7 inches under 33 ft. That was fine on larger targets but wasn't working so well for me on my 3 and 4cm spinners. After reading this I finally committed to trying some new anchors. It took a little bit to dial it in but I finally got a good anchor worked out and shot 8/10 on a 4cm. Which is my best to date!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool, glad that it's working out for you.


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

i noticed the same thing. I went to a fixed anchor point with my thumb joint touching my earlobe and the tip of my thumb on my cheek. I found I was just drifting to the right. Moved the tip of my thumb just a 1/8-1/4 of an inch off my cheek brought it right on target. I am noticing that head rotation has a similar effect though not as repeatable. Just put it in the mental checklist to be aware of.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great topic... I also have struggled with anchor points being a new slingshoter. I have found my perfect Anchor Point tucked in right under my cheekbone and my only real problem is I'm drifting to the left and since I'm a lefty. I will have to try pulling my just a little bit to see if that helps. I've also found that with the Chinese adjustable tip steel slingshots I can adjust my tips so that my Anchor Point stays the same even if I am adjusting for different distances.

Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a good point on your anchor position


----------

